

MtGox Trading App for Android - s1kx
https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/102130947200081586444
We are running a beta test of a new android app to trade Bitcoins in MtGox from your android device.
======
ethanaustinite
Beware! As of today, mtgox now requires full proof of identity, so you can no
longer maintain your privacy.

~~~
macarse
"... In order to comply with strict anti-money laundering regulations we are
now requiring account verifications for all accounts performing non-Bitcoin
currency deposits and withdrawals..."

You can do trading without verification.

